# [C#] Array mit verschiedenen Datentypen



## dtdesign (10. August 2008)

Hallo,

ich versuche momentan den Umstieg von PHP auf C#, jedoch gibt es bei den Arrays noch so kleine Probleme konkret die Datentypen. Ich möchte das mal im folgenden Beispiel verdeutlichen:

Ich habe ein Array, das auf nicht-numerischen Schlüsseln basiert:

```
string[] mein_array = new string[5];
mein_array["a"] = array1;
mein_array["b"] = array2;
...
```

Die aufgeführten Arrays ("array1", "array2", etc) besitzen jedoch ausschließlich Numerische Werte, weshalb die Arrays als Integer deklariert werden.

Nun möchte ich diese Integer-Arrays als Werte mit meinem String-basierenden Array verknüpfen, allerdings würde dies auf dem Weg den ich eingeschlagen habe jeglich zu einer impliziten Typenkonvertierung führen.

Die Werte komplett auf string oder integer abzuändern kommt nicht in Frage, da ich die Schlüssel bzw. Werte exakt so benötige und keine sinnlosen Konvertierungen vornehmen möchte. Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass es eine Möglichkeit gibt den genauen Datentyp eines Arrays variabel zu halten, nur an dem "Wie" hakt es 

Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar, irgendwie findet man in einschlägigen Foren/Newsgroups nur Arrays die sich mit einem einzigen Datentyp rumschlagen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
dtdesign


----------



## engelmarkus (10. August 2008)

Erstell ein Array vom Typ "object". Darin kannst du alles ablegen. Oder du benutzt gleich eine ArrayList, die ist dynamisch in der Größe veränderbar.

Das was du da vorhast, klingt eher nach einem Fall für System.Collections.Generic.Dictionary.

Außerdem: Falsches Forum, das gehört nach ".Net".


----------

